# Smelly Crickets?



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello

I sealed my crawlspace in Nashville with the white reinforced plastic up the walls and on the floor. I sealed and insulated the door. I installed a Santa Fe dehumidifier and I keep the humidity down there at 40%, but I still get camel crickets down there. I have no idea how they get in. The space is sealed very well. They don't live long and most of the ones I see are dead, with a few living. I am going to treat the space with borax and corn meal in hopes that this will prevent further intrusion. But, I think, they are causing a nasty odor down there and it wafts up to the living space. Do these creatures have a bad odor? If so, does anyone no of a way to get rid of the odor?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

They are probably coming in the same way the dehumidifier is going out. Venting is common practice for crawl spaces and does wonders for keeping odors down.


----------

